# La mia storia



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

C'era una volta un gattino
Che saliva su per il camino

Il cammino si ribalta
Ve ne racconto un'altra
Ve ne racconta un'altra!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

C'era una volta un re
che disse alla sua serva
raccontami una storia
e la storia incominciò

C'era una volta un re
che disse alla sua serva
raccontami una storia
e la storia incominciò...


----------



## Duchessa (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'era una volta un re
> che disse alla sua serva
> raccontami una storia
> e la storia incominciò
> ...


Insonnia??
:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Insonnia??
> :singleeye:


Ma no voglia di ridere no?:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Duchessa (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no voglia di ridere no?:smile::smile::smile:


Mi è passata leggendo la storia di Angelo molto poco angelo


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Mi è passata leggendo la storia di Angelo molto poco angelo


ma come ti permetti? ma mi conosci?


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

e tu conte, sei solo un uomo di merda. la feccia della feccia degli uomini.
maleducato, sgradevole e di bassa lega.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti? ma mi conosci?


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Capra capretta che bruchi l'erbetta
vuoi una mangiatina di sale da cucina
il sale è salato il bimbo è sul prato
La mama è alla fonte
La sta dando al Conte!


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Capra capretta che bruchi l'erbetta
> vuoi una mangiatina di sale da cucina
> ...


sei fortunato che stai al di là di un pc perchè a prenderti gioco della mia sofferenza di persona non ne saresti uscito indenne. piccolo ometto codardo e vigliacco. sei vomitevole.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sei fortunato che stai al di là di un pc perchè a prenderti gioco della mia sofferenza di persona non ne saresti uscito indenne. piccolo ometto codardo e vigliacco. sei vomitevole.


Ma dei ma quala sofferenza...eh?
Ma le vedi qui dentro come sono messe tante persone eh?
Solo per un due di picche?
Guarda che casin che tiri su...


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei ma quala sofferenza...eh?
> Ma le vedi qui dentro come sono messe tante persone eh?
> Solo per un due di picche?
> Guarda che casin che tiri su...


ma tu chi sei per decidere chi soffre o chi no? sta di fatto che hai aperto questo thread per prendere per il culo me. sei proprio viscido.
e io non ho tirato nessun casino. mi sono preso il mio due di picche (che tanto 2 di picche non è perchè LEI ha richiamato me) e me ne sono stato per i fatti miei senza rompere le balle a nessuno. quindi smettila di scrivere cose che non sono vere. e girartele a tuo piacimento.


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

e adesso chiudi 'sto thread per favore.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e adesso chiudi 'sto thread per favore.


NO.


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.


immaginavo.
fai proprio schifo. come uomo e come persona.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma tu chi sei per decidere chi soffre o chi no? sta di fatto che hai aperto questo thread per prendere per il culo me. sei proprio viscido.
> e io non ho tirato nessun casino. mi sono preso il mio due di picche (che tanto 2 di picche non è perchè LEI ha richiamato me) e me ne sono stato per i fatti miei senza rompere le balle a nessuno. quindi smettila di scrivere cose che non sono vere. e girartele a tuo piacimento.


Non mi hai capito sai?
Ho aperto questo 3d...
Pensando al discorso che ha fatto elena facendo la parodia di amare a tutti i costi?
Armarsi a tutti i costi?

E se leggessi attentamente...
Vedresti che io ho aperto questo 3d in forum libero...
E non in confessionale...

Se tu fossi più attento a certi particolari, avresti colto, che se la mia intenzione era quella di prenderti in giro, avrei aperto un 3d in confessionale..cosa che io non ho fatto...no?

Quindi non immaginare cose che non sono e stai sciallo...che presto è Pasqua no?:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi hai capito sai?
> Ho aperto questo 3d...
> Pensando al discorso che ha fatto elena facendo la parodia di amare a tutti i costi?
> Armarsi a tutti i costi?
> ...


poveraccio. e quindi stai facendo la parodia del mio thread.
ma sparati che fai un favore all'umanità.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> poveraccio. e quindi stai facendo la parodia del mio thread.
> ma sparati che fai un favore all'umanità.


No se tu fossei un lettore più attento dedurresti che io ho solo aperto un 3d con un titolo uguale al tuo per raccontare le mie storie no?

Non posso?

Altrimenti mi sarei inventato una storia che so......di una brutta stronza che mi ha fatto incazzare perchè nonostante io la pretendessi da lei...lei non me l'ha data!

E io gliela avevo chiesta con molta gentilezza.
Mi ero presentato alla sua porta con un mazzo di fiori
E un bel paio di scarpe nuove.

ma lei mi disse

Cosa credi Conte di comperarmi a questo modo?

Io non sono una prostituta.
Se te la dò te la dò gratis!

Ma dato che me l'hai chiesta
Allora non te la do.

Non posso?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e tu conte, sei solo un uomo di merda. la feccia della feccia degli uomini.
> maleducato, sgradevole e di bassa lega.


Merovingio...con il conte non la spunti...

Senti che bella questa qui...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

"Angiolin belin belin
con quel capo riciolin
con quel capo pien d'amor
Angiolin vi dono il cuor"


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No se tu fossei un lettore più attento dedurresti che io ho solo aperto un 3d con un titolo uguale al tuo per raccontare le mie storie no?
> 
> Non posso?
> 
> ...


:bleah:


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Merovingio...con il conte non la spunti...
> 
> Senti che bella questa qui...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


ma va là. leccaculo che volevi venire a conoscermi di persona fino a milano per dirmi che non ce l'hai con me. ti sei beccato il 2 di picche e mo' ti brucia il culo. hahahahahahhaha


----------



## lemon (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'era una volta un gattino
> Che saliva su per il camino
> 
> Il cammino si ribalta
> ...


c'era una volta un uomo
che non sapeva chieder perdono
il perdono però lui subì 
e di colpo rinsavì

e c'era una volta un figlio
che non riusciva a trovar giaciglio
il giaciglio lui trovò
e da lì più non si schiodò

E poi c'era una volta una figlia
che della sua vita fece poltiglia
e sua madre mai potè sapere
che ai figli non bastan il formaggio con le pere


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

lemon ha detto:


> c'era una volta un uomo
> che non sapeva chieder perdono
> il perdono però lui subì
> e di colpo rinsavì
> ...


beh. io posso capire il conte che apre un thread per prendersi gioco del mio thread serio perchè ce l'ha con me e io non lo sopporto. ma tu?


----------



## lemon (6 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh. io posso capire il conte che apre un thread per prendersi gioco del mio thread serio perchè ce l'ha con me e io non lo sopporto. ma tu?


oddio, scusa! Ma io non so niente dei moti di odio che animano gli utenti di questo forum e sempicemente cercavo di stare al gioco!


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

lemon ha detto:


> oddio, scusa! Ma io non so niente dei moti di odio che animano gli utenti di questo forum e sempicemente cercavo di stare al gioco!


niente. ti ringrazio e ringrazio chi non parteciperà a questo gioco viscido e sgradevole. PER ME ovviamente


----------



## lemon (6 Aprile 2012)

volevo anche precisare che la cazzata della poesia in rima era riferita al mio e altrui vissuto in generale!


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

lemon ha detto:


> volevo anche precisare che la cazzata della poesia in rima era riferita al mio e altrui vissuto in generale!


si ma a monte vi è una presa in giro. qualsiasi cosa si posti in questo thread. chi vi parteciperà d'ora in poi significa qualcosa.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2012)

ma secondo te dovremmo ridere, conte?
ma quanto sei maligno


----------



## Ultimo (6 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo te dovremmo ridere, conte?
> ma quanto sei maligno


Se il conte è maligno io questo non lo so. 
Una cosa però la so, potevo aprire io questo thread, perchè? perchè il tizio mi sta addosso senza motivo. Ho scritto a lui in un thread mollami, ma non lo ha fatto, e continua a rompere perchè ho scordato a scrivere un (non) ed anche una mia opinione su di lui, beninteso che non ho usato i poteri che questo forum mette a disposizione, ma a volte ci penso. 

Ora se qualcuno rompe a qualcuno senza motivo e qualche altro con motivo o senza motivo apre un thread per divertirsi io posso anche starci, e sempre sto altro se apre un thread per divertirsi scassando ad angelo, bhe io mi faccio due sonore risate. 

Spero non abbia dimenticato qualcosa, o messo virgole in più o in meno. Ma credo il concetto si sia capito no?


----------



## Skizzofern (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'era una volta un gattino
> Che saliva su per il camino
> 
> Il cammino si ribalta
> ...


C'era una volta un gran coglione
Che di tutti cercava d' essere amicone
Non aveva una vita  dignitosa 
E sul forum postava ogni sua cosa
Se valgo così poco nel reale
Che almeno mi si caghi nel virtuale! 
E da lì una sbrodolata di messaggi
Cercando il consenso dei più saggi
All'inizio la buttò sul divertente
Ma gratta gratta venne fuori il niente
La sua smania di ricevere consensi
è più grande di quanto la si pensi
Invece piano piano viene fuori  
Che sulla sua testa non ci sono allori
Solo un po' di erbetta gramigna
Che denota la sua anima maligna


----------



## Ultimo (6 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> C'era una volta un gran coglione
> Che di tutti cercava d' essere amicone
> Non aveva una vita  dignitosa
> E sul forum postava ogni sua cosa
> ...


auahahaahahahahahhhaa 

Conteeeee sta diventando na barzellatta sto thread!! 

Comunque mitico ski..... azzo che rime!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2012)

*Be*

C'era una volta un forum bello,anche se  litigarello!Poi intervenne oscuro bello e fini a schiaffi cor pisello!!!E la gente un pò invidiosa pretendeva cazzo a iosa!Intervenne oscuro bello e ancora schiaffi cor pisello!:up:


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti? ma mi conosci?


ma non è normale che si sia rattristata?
ma vedi che timparte l'embolo a prescindere:sbatti:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma va là. leccaculo che volevi venire a conoscermi di persona fino a milano per dirmi che non ce l'hai con me. ti sei beccato il 2 di picche e mo' ti brucia il culo. hahahahahahhaha


Ma guarda che questa è una tua invenzione eh?

Io ho detto questo.
Smentiscimi se hai le prove:

Oglio capire perchè mi detesta a sto modo eh?

o dimmi tu che cosa gli ho fatto di male io

dispostissimo a incontrarlo

e che mi venga a dire di persona certe cose.

Dispostissimo ad incontrarti, ma mai detto che vengo fino a milano per te eh?

Io non ce l'ho con te...
Fai tanto ridere no?
Sei come dire un buffo di cuore no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

lemon ha detto:


> c'era una volta un uomo
> che non sapeva chieder perdono
> il perdono però lui subì
> e di colpo rinsavì
> ...


Finalmente qualcuno che risponde in topic...
Oh là!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo te dovremmo ridere, conte?
> ma quanto sei maligno


Io maligno?
Ma da cosa lo deduci?
Tu sei prevenuta, mia cara...eh?
Hai visto il mio ultimo smeraldo?
Non mi hai neanche detto grazie!
Pensi sempre solo a te stessa!
Egoista ecco...
E io detesto le persone egoiste...
Sai?
Nessuno può prendermi per il culo 
senza ridere...sai?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> C'era una volta un gran coglione
> Che di tutti cercava d' essere amicone
> Non aveva una vita  dignitosa
> E sul forum postava ogni sua cosa
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma è bellissima....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

Ma per caso...

é...

Dedicata a me?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Skizzofern (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma è bellissima....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> 
> Ma per caso...
> ...


L'alloro è sulla tua testa, non certo sulla mia


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> L'alloro è sulla tua testa, non certo sulla mia


Giullare hai risposto con saggezza...
Dunque
Vivrai!


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io maligno?
> Ma da cosa lo deduci?
> Tu sei prevenuta, mia cara...eh?
> *Hai visto il mio ultimo smeraldo?
> ...


sì, me ne hai dati tanti...soprattutto quando potevi firmarti e farmi complimenti pensando che potessi ammorbidirmi.
il tuo smeraldo è proprio la conferma di come funzioni il sistema: scrivo contro angelo= brava
sì, penso solo a me stessa.confermo


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahaahahahahahhhaa
> 
> Conteeeee sta diventando na barzellatta sto thread!!
> 
> Comunque mitico ski..... azzo che rime!!


Ahahahahahah...vero?:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, me ne hai dati tanti...soprattutto quando potevi firmarti e farmi complimenti pensando che potessi ammorbidirmi.
> il tuo smeraldo è proprio la conferma di come funzioni il sistema: scrivo contro angelo= brava
> sì, penso solo a me stessa.confermo


Si vede eh?
Perchè non ti ho dato nessun smeraldo eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vede eh?
> Perchè non ti ho dato nessun smeraldo eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


qualcun altro sì.
e sto accumulando 
:dracula:


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'era una volta un forum bello,anche se  litigarello!Poi intervenne oscuro bello e fini a schiaffi cor pisello!!!E la gente un pò invidiosa pretendeva cazzo a iosa!Intervenne oscuro bello e ancora schiaffi cor pisello!:up:






c'abbiamo la vena poetica stamattina???????????????? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> qualcun altro sì.
> e sto accumulando
> :dracula:


Beh metti via per la vecchiaia no?
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh metti via per la vecchiaia no?
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl:non è male


----------



## Skizzofern (6 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:non è male


Ricordati che chi serba serba al gatto:mrgreen:

Ma quanti chili hai perso da quando hai cambiato avatar?
Altro che tartaruga avrai


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ricordati che chi serba serba al gatto:mrgreen:


ma la vecchiaia è così vicina:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> qualcun altro sì.
> e sto accumulando
> :dracula:


Santa rosalia!!!  esiste una faccina che si tocca le ...... ?


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2012)

*Minerva*

Se è questo il tuo modo per dirmi che ti è piaciuta tanto la mia strofa la risposta è si!!Ho l'arteria poetica!!


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se è questo il tuo modo per dirmi che ti è piaciuta tanto la mia strofa la risposta è si!!Ho l'arteria poetica!!


più che altro hai l'arterio...era simy:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se è questo il tuo modo per dirmi che ti è piaciuta tanto la mia strofa la risposta è si!!Ho l'arteria poetica!!


mah..... :unhappy:



Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro hai l'arterio...era simy:rotfl:



appunto.... :rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2012)

*Si*

Si effettivamente ci ho un bel pezzo di arterio!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si effettivamente ci ho un bel pezzo di arterio!!!:mrgreen:


stupido!


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2012)

*Dai*

Aho...io son per la verità!!:up:


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aho...io son per la verità!!:up:


giusto


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2012)

*E*

E allora ci ho un bel pezzo di arterio...che mi crea anche delle turbative!!Non posso far le file.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora ci ho un bel pezzo di arterio...che mi crea anche delle turbative!!*Non posso far le file....*.!!:rotfl:


:diavoletto:
:diavoletto:


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2012)

*Si*

Si ma è timido e innocuo!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> L'alloro è sulla tua testa, non certo sulla mia


guarda con più attenzione... quelli sono tralci di vite, non foglie di alloro. Complimenti per le rime comunque.


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2012)

*Grazie*

Grazie sbriciolata.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma guarda che questa è una tua invenzione eh?
> 
> Io ho detto questo.
> Smentiscimi se hai le prove:
> ...


senti, coso. ti ho detto dalla prime volte anni fa che ti lessi cosa non mi piace di te. e quello è. un buffone sgradevole e di terz'ordine. l'inno alla volgarità gratuita. tutto qui. per quello che scrivi e quello che propini e quello che permea da quello che scrivi e come ti comporti. non c'è bisogno mica che mi scopi la moglie per non trovarti simpatico e interessante. sei la persona meno divertente che io abbia mai incontrato su questo forum. ti dirò di più. Perfino oscuro trovo che sia più divertente di te seppur io lo trovi poco divertente e interessante (credo reciprocamente quindi penso non si offenda e se si offende che devo fare? mi beccherò i suoi insulti).
per quanto riguarda la prova ti farò sapere. se ti piace essere sputtanato fai pure. io lo farò con piacere.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> senti, coso. ti ho detto dalla prime volte anni fa che ti lessi cosa non mi piace di te. e quello è. un buffone sgradevole e di terz'ordine. l'inno alla volgarità gratuita. tutto qui. per quello che scrivi e quello che propini e quello che permea da quello che scrivi e come ti comporti. non c'è bisogno mica che mi scopi la moglie per non trovarti simpatico e interessante. sei la persona meno divertente che io abbia mai incontrato su questo forum. ti dirò di più. Perfino oscuro trovo che sia più divertente di te seppur io lo trovi poco divertente e interessante (credo reciprocamente quindi penso non si offenda e se si offende che devo fare? mi beccherò i suoi insulti).
> per quanto riguarda la prova ti farò sapere. se ti piace essere sputtanato fai pure. io lo farò con piacere.


Perchè non consideri l'eventualità di andare su un'altro forum?
Io qua ci sto da dio...e la tua presenza non mi dà nessun fastidio...
Laonde per cui...

Ma ritornando alla tua di storia...
Quello che non capisco di te è come mai tiri su tanto casino e soffri così tanto per una storia che non poteva per nulla funzionare no?

Sai anche a me, il buffone, è capitato di innamorarmi di una che non poteva stare con me...
E sai perchè?
Io sono un uomo sposato.

Nella mia testa posso immaginarmi di tutto e di più.
Ma per lei, anche se fosse stata persa di me, questo era ed è un muro invalicabile.

Ah le dissi...no problem...
Mi separo.

Lei disse: No, non si costruisce la propria felicità sopra l'infelicità altrui.

Purtroppo tutti noi sappiamo che la vita è piena di cerchi che non si riesce a far quadrare.
E non è che battendo pugni e piedi o insultando come fai tu che si ottengono le cose.

SI ottengono solo sonori calci in culo.
No?

E' meglio che entri nell'ordine delle idee: che o mi sopporti o mi ignori.
Perchè finchè presti il fianco io ti rispondo: perchè mi fai troppo ridere no?

Sei assurdo come tipo eh?
E ti metterai sempre nei guai con le donne.

Cosa casso volevi da una che è impelagata con un altro e ci convive.
O tu hai da offrirle una reggia, o la vedo dura che lei molli il cuccio caldo per un altro.

QUi è pieno di storie che sono senza futuro...e si molla la presa...senza tanti stravolgimenti no?

Venir presi per il culo...
Fa parte della vita!

E quelli che blaterano a me non succederà perchè io sono il più furbo della situazion..
Guarda...inculoni a nastro!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non consideri l'eventualità di andare su un'altro forum?
> Io qua ci sto da dio...e la tua presenza non mi dà nessun fastidio...
> Laonde per cui...
> 
> ...


PFUI'!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2012)

*Alex*

Nessun insulto....nessuna offesa....ma ti ricordo che non insulto a gratis.....|||


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessun insulto....nessuna offesa....ma ti ricordo che non insulto a gratis.....|||


nemmeno io.


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2012)

*Ma*

Ma come cazzo fa a non esserti simpatico oscurello poi......!!!Cmq,io sostengo che quando sei simpatico a tutti o stai surka a tutti non va bene!!


----------



## lunaiena (7 Aprile 2012)

Un giorno vidi un ratto
che rincorreva un gatto
ho veduto anche un nano
abbattere un caimano
son uno che di cose
ridicole e curiose
ne ha viste e fatte tante
anche senza mutande
ho nuotato sul monte
e cavalcato  l'onde
ho masticato il brodo
succhiato l'ovo sodo
andavo in bicicletta 
sul mare di Molfetta
a volte per protesta
mi pianto un chiodo in testa
e cosa ancor più sciocca
mi cucio anche la bocca
mi piacerebbe avere
il cacio senza pere
non credo alla befana
amo la gente strana
se viene il solleone
mi metto anche il maglione
durante primavera
io giro in canottiera
amo le margherite
le storie non finite
non so giocare a carte
non saluto chi parte
mi nutro di frittata
bevendo acqua gassata
eppur son rubacuori
sapeste quanti amori
la femmina va pazza
per un di questa razza
dice: "sarà cretino
però è... tanto carino!"


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come cazzo fa a non esserti simpatico oscurello poi......!!!Cmq,io sostengo che quando sei simpatico a tutti o stai surka a tutti non va bene!!


me lo chiedo tutti i giorni perchè non mi sei simpatico. e mi chiedo anche fino allo sfinimento perchè non ti sono simpatico io. non ci dormo la notte:mrgreen:
non va bene se pensi o vuoi essere simpatico a tutti.
 se lo sei non è un problema tuo, ma degli altri. sempre che sia un problema


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un giorno vidi un ratto
> che rincorreva un gatto
> ho veduto anche un nano
> abbattere un caimano
> ...


----------

